# Chip Express Tune 200 horsepower 348 ft-lbs of torque



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I wouldnt run it. Im not a fan of "chips" they are just computer foolers that make it think its seeing something different and make mor epower. I'd rather get efi live from Fleece performance and have them tune the car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

14cruze1.4 said:


> I wouldnt run it. Im not a fan of "chips" they are just computer foolers that make it think its seeing something different and make mor epower. I'd rather get efi live from Fleece performance and have them tune the car.


It appears that this is something similar to a bully dog tuner, which works well in Dodge vehicles. CHIP is the name of the company in this case, not the tuning method. 

That said, the website appears to be based in the UK, and out vehicles are a bit different than those. I wouldn't buy one unless it was demonstrated that it was both safe and effective on the US Cruze.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I did a Fleece EFI-Live tune on mine. Similar results, little bit cheaper price. +1 from me.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That said, the website appears to be based in the UK, and out vehicles are a bit different than those. I wouldn't buy one unless it was demonstrated that it was both safe and effective on the US Cruze.


^^This

Given this is sold in the UK, it is likely meant for the European spec 2.0L diesel Cruze, which is an entirely different 2.0L engine than the U.S. spec diesel Cruze.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Only tuning I would buy would be EFI Live. Period.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

PanJet said:


> ^^This
> 
> Given this is sold in the UK, it is likely meant for the European spec 2.0L diesel Cruze, which is an entirely different 2.0L engine than the U.S. spec diesel Cruze.


It has an option so you can select the European spec Cruze or the UK Cruze. I think I'll just drive the Cruze stock for a while and give it some time and see if anyone in the US starts by this tune.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I was wondering when someone, or many, would come up with a tune for the CTD. I would imagine there's a ton of HP left in these engines and a tune would certainly bring it out. I read a little about the EFI tune and it seems it makes a lot more HP, at least on the dyno. I would be afraid that transmission, differential and other components might not be built tough enough for that much HP. Without limited slip, I'm not sure you could put the power to the ground. I'd sure like to see what the "tune" does for acceleration times. I wonder about the Aisin transmission and how tough it is???

I added several thousand dollars worth of bolt ons on my Corvette and had it tuned afterward. The tune seemed to pull everything together and added another 19 HP on top of the other stuff. In the end, I was up about 60hp over bone stock and dropped more than a second off of my ETs at the drag strip.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I really can't see the point of tuning the diesel as a road car? It would be cheaper to buy an older car with a big engine and tune that and get some real performance.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It appears that this is something similar to a bully dog tuner, which works well in Dodge vehicles. CHIP is the name of the company in this case, not the tuning method.
> 
> That said, the website appears to be based in the UK, and out vehicles are a bit different than those. I wouldn't buy one unless it was demonstrated that it was both safe and effective on the US Cruze.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Bully dog tuners are not "good tuners" I have taken efi live training classes and the tunes that they use in a nut shell result in add more fuel, bump timing way up and it will create more power. but its not good power. Its someky, the engine doesnt run as smooth and the longevity is affected. CHIPS in general which is what that is and the name of the fools what the computer says. it takes certain values and lowers or raise them to make the computer supply more fuel or raise timing for example. Efi live tunes you can smooth out the fuel maps and make them run way smoother and get rid of ridges in the tunes so the power doesnt plateau or drop off. Efi live cannot be beat in tuning. Also tunes can be customized for each individual vehicle and youre driving habits. bully dog or other tuners whuich just plug in are a mass produced product that works for everyone so they cant accomodate a different trubo or air intake or injectors. 

To the OP I would invest in EFI live if youre serious about getting youre diesel tuned up.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Why not wait until Trifecta has one? Do we know if they are working on it?


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I really can't see the point of tuning the diesel as a road car? It would be cheaper to buy an older car with a big engine and tune that and get some real performance.


Both my former TDI's were chipped, and it's a world of difference. It was astonishing how much better they were, and if you can keep your foot off the fun pedal, the economy's about the same.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My concern is how much power and torque can the 6T45 transmission in my Cruze handle, and as I am already happy with what I have why take the risk?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Definitely can't say whether this is true or not because it is on wikipedia I found this information, but apparently the stock transmission in the Cruze is rated for 325 ft-lbs of torque. As I said before, I'd want probably 10,000 km's or more on the car before I started playing around with it. This car is by far the most expensive thing I have ever purchased, so I don't want to screw anything up. I'm sure in a year or two, the aftermarket will have grown a bit and there will be a better idea as to what some good products are and what some not so good products are. Until then, 151 horsepower and 280 ft-lbs of torque when in overboost is more than enough ....I was just curious as to whether or not anyone else had tried one of the canned tunes.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anything that comes from GM and has a diesel, EFI is the best route. Anybody who i familiar with Duramax trucks with know this to be a fact. The two company's who have tuning out now or who are in the process (Fleece, DuramaxTuner) are two of the best tuners for the Duramax. You could not pay me to buy anything else for a GM diesel car then what these reputable tuners will/have came out with.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't wait, I bought mine just for commuting but would love some more grunt when I get on it.

I am fine waiting until a tested and true tune is available.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

If you're not using the factory over-boost frequently, then there is no point in power tuning - you're not even using what you got now.
Here's the transmission specs from the GM Powertrain web site:


Type:six speed front wheel drive, electonically controlled automatic tansmission with torque converter clutchMaximum engine torque:400 Nm (295 ft-lbs)Gear ratios:MDKFirst:4.148Second:2.370Third:1.556Fourth:1.555Fifth:0.859Sixth:0.686Reverse:3.394F/D:3.200Ratio spread6,05:1Maximum shift speed:7000 rpmMin input speed:650 rpmShifting mechanism:Integrated position sensor with TCMShifting positions:P,R,N,D (by cable) & Tiptronic (by CAN)Case material:Die cast aluminumCenter distance:197 mmOverall length:358 mmShift pattern:Pulse width modulated solenoid controlShift quality:Variable bleed solenoidTorque converter clutch:Pulse width modulated solenoid controlAvailable control features:Eco Mode
Manual Mode (Tiptronic)
Up Hill Control
Down Hill Control
Shift by Temperature
Brake Assist
Neutral Control
Tip Auto Down
Tip Auto Up
Improved Downshift Protection
Highest Gear in Limp HomeEOBD II, OBDOBDIIConverter size:D241 Largek-Factor:207KTorque ratio:2.24Fluid typeAW-1 (low friction), lifetime fillTransmission weight (dry):85,7 kgFluid capacity6,96 kg (incl. cooler)Pressure taps available:Access to all clutches & brakes possibleAssmbly site:Anjo City, JapanApplications:Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

hulkss said:


> If you're not using the factory over-boost frequently, then there is no point in power tuning - you're not even using what you got now.
> Here's the transmission specs from the GM Powertrain web site:
> 
> 
> ...


AWTF-80 SC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Once again, just a wikipedia fact, so it can't be for sure credited, but it says that the transmission is designed to handle a maximum of 440nm of torque, and its max shift speed is 7000 rpm with 350nm or less and 6500 rpm with 350nm-400nm. So if wikipedia is right, with the Cruze only shifting at 4500 rpm, I could see the transmission easily holding up to 440nm of torque, which is about 325ft/lbs. Maybe a bit more. Before I get flamed for saying that though, I'd like to clarify, I am just going off what Wikipedia said. The GM Powertrain Website is a much more credible source than Wikipedia.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I can't wait, I bought mine just for commuting but would love some more grunt when I get on it.
> 
> I am fine waiting until a tested and true tune is available.


my feelings as well !!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aisans own site lists 325ft/lbs of torque as the max rating for the tranny. As I believe it was 70Acc...something pointed out awhile ago in another thread GM is notorious for rating a transmissions max specs right above the output of whatever engine it's paired with in their own documentation and that seems to be the case here as well. 

Did anyone else notice Fleece has oversized injectors available for the cruze on their site right now....


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Aisans own site lists 325ft/lbs of torque as the max rating for the tranny. As I believe it was 70Acc...something pointed out awhile ago in another thread GM is notorious for rating a transmissions max specs right above the output of whatever engine it's paired with in their own documentation and that seems to be the case here as well.
> 
> Did anyone else notice Fleece has oversized injectors available for the cruze on their site right now....


I am very interested to see how DuramaxTuner's twin turbo LML Duramax with all emissions equipment does in the long run. I think that will be the key to the future of diesel tuning.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

MotleyCruze said:


> Both my former TDI's were chipped, and it's a world of difference. It was astonishing how much better they were, and if you can keep your foot off the fun pedal, the economy's about the same.


I have two TDI's, identical from a drive train standpoint, one has been Upsolute chipped since maybe 2000 and the other is stock. The Upsolute car will give a gas VW 1.8T a serious run for the money and get better mpg than the non chipped TDI (51 versus maybe 47). The difference in response is night and day, I really have to be careful not to redline it in lower gears. It is really fun to drive, much more fun than the non chipped car. 

If someone reputable made a chip for the CTD and the car was out of warranty, I'd probably go for it. You can also play with injector nozzles but as mentioned earlier, you can bump up against the limit of some of the mechanical bits at some point. In VW world, all that has been sorted so you know what combos are fun and what combos go boom. I assume the same will happen in time with the CTD. 

I'm just wondering what it's like to actually have as much HP as a stock CTD to play with. I think my stock TDI is maybe 90 HP and the chipped car is 120.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

It has been stated before, the Aisin will decouple the Torque Converter when its maximum "programmed" torque limit is reached.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> It has been stated before, the Aisin will decouple the Torque Converter when its maximum "programmed" torque limit is reached.


Good thinking, but when I get a manual tranny version I'll not have that safety net and still have to figure out what's safe and what's abusive.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is actually following this thread anymore, but I thought I would just post another chip I found, just in case someone is reading it. It has three different settings, a 30 hp, 40 hp, and 50 hp setting. Has a warning that extended use of the 50 hp setting combined with many full throttle launches can cause more frequent DPF cycles and potentially even the need for a manual DPF cycle to be run. I don't know why, but I feel this is the best chip I have seen so far. Something about it feels the most comforting. Not that I'll be able to afford it or will I be buying one anytime soon, even if I could afford it, but thought others might be interested. 

EFILive Custom Engine Tune - Chevy Cruze Diesel Tuner - Chevy Cruze Diesel - Custom Tuning Fleece Performance Engineering, Inc.: Innovating Diesel Performance


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Not sure if anyone is actually following this thread anymore, but I thought I would just post another chip I found, just in case someone is reading it. It has three different settings, a 30 hp, 40 hp, and 50 hp setting. Has a warning that extended use of the 50 hp setting combined with many full throttle launches can cause more frequent DPF cycles and potentially even the need for a manual DPF cycle to be run. I don't know why, but I feel this is the best chip I have seen so far. Something about it feels the most comforting. Not that I'll be able to afford it or will I be buying one anytime soon, even if I could afford it, but thought others might be interested.
> 
> EFILive Custom Engine Tune - Chevy Cruze Diesel Tuner - Chevy Cruze Diesel - Custom Tuning Fleece Performance Engineering, Inc.: Innovating Diesel Performance


Theres a handful of threads on it. A couple members have it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Theres a handful of threads on it. A couple members have it.


any feedback from the ones who have it??


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Not sure if anyone is actually following this thread anymore, but I thought I would just post another chip I found, just in case someone is reading it. It has three different settings, a 30 hp, 40 hp, and 50 hp setting. Has a warning that extended use of the 50 hp setting combined with many full throttle launches can cause more frequent DPF cycles and potentially even the need for a manual DPF cycle to be run. I don't know why, but I feel this is the best chip I have seen so far. Something about it feels the most comforting. Not that I'll be able to afford it or will I be buying one anytime soon, even if I could afford it, but thought others might be interested.
> 
> EFILive Custom Engine Tune - Chevy Cruze Diesel Tuner - Chevy Cruze Diesel - Custom Tuning Fleece Performance Engineering, Inc.: Innovating Diesel Performance


It is not a "chip". It is custom tuning and I have heard no problems with the people running it on here. This will be the besting tuning for the CTD. EFI Live has no competition when it comes to tuning GM vehicles.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> It is not a "chip". It is custom tuning and I have heard no problems with the people running it on here. This will be the besting tuning for the CTD. EFI Live has no competition when it comes to tuning GM vehicles.


I thought it was a "chip". The website says "The Chevy Cruze Diesel tuner comes loaded with 3 tuning options; a 30hp tune (see results below), 40hp tune, and a 50hp tune*. All tunes retain the factory emissions equipment and attain similar fuel economy to the factory calibration when driven in a similar manner." Doesn't that mean it is just 3 different canned tunes for you to choose from? I might be misunderstanding something.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

It is a hand held unit that plugs into the car and tunes the ECM. It is also known as a Auto Cal in the Duramax world. They are not so called "chips" like people referred to them in the past. More like a programmer.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> It is a hand held unit that plugs into the car and tunes the ECM. It is also known as a Auto Cal in the Duramax world. They are not so called "chips" like people referred to them in the past. More like a programmer.


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I just don't get it, so how does it work then? Do you get it, plug it in and do some data logging and then send the data off to EFI and they make you a tune and e-mail back the tune file and then you just copy the file to the tuner, or how does it work? Sorry, I just have no idea what separates this from a "chip."


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

In the "old days" they would physically remove the ECU (engine control unit) and either reprogram it or replace it. Hence the term "chip". Nowadays they can access the software (mmm, firmware I suppose) in the ECU via the OBD port. My understanding is that they download the program (the stock tune), revise it (the tuned, tune), and then upload the program back into your ECU, again via the OBD port. I had two Jetta TDI's that were "chipped" (i.e. tuned) and they were terrific.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

MotleyCruze said:


> In the "old days" they would physically remove the ECU (engine control unit) and either reprogram it or replace it. Hence the term "chip". Nowadays they can access the software (mmm, firmware I suppose) in the ECU via the OBD port. My understanding is that they download the program (the stock tune), revise it (the tuned, tune), and then upload the program back into your ECU, again via the OBD port. I had two Jetta TDI's that were "chipped" (i.e. tuned) and they were terrific.


Oh, okay! So I did actually understand how it worked I was just using improper terminology. When I said "chip" I guess I really meant "handheld tuner/programmer". So it comes with 3 different canned tunes, right? Like it isn't like I have to data log with it, send in the data to a tuner, and get a tuner to create a tune based off of the data, right? It'd basically be buy it, plug it in, select either 30 hp, 40 hp, or 50 hp tune, wait a couple minutes for it to reprogram the ECU, and drive away, right? Or am I still misunderstanding something haha?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Oh, okay! So I did actually understand how it worked I was just using improper terminology. When I said "chip" I guess I really meant "handheld tuner/programmer". So it comes with 3 different canned tunes, right? Like it isn't like I have to data log with it, send in the data to a tuner, and get a tuner to create a tune based off of the data, right? It'd basically be buy it, plug it in, select either 30 hp, 40 hp, or 50 hp tune, wait a couple minutes for it to reprogram the ECU, and drive away, right? Or am I still misunderstanding something haha?


So reading isn't your strong suit (j/k ) but I stated above that I have this tune already. You should check my build thread for details. Might answer some of your questions 

Link in my signature


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> So reading isn't your strong suit (j/k ) but I stated above that I have this tune already. You should check my build thread for details. Might answer some of your questions
> 
> Link in my signature


Wow, nice Cruze!!!! I really want one of these tunes now. I'm going to hold out for a bit though. Now, this may just be my crappy reading again haha, but I couldn't see anywhere in there about whether or not a dealer would be able to figure out that you had tuned it, even when flashing it back to stock. Or when you flash it back to stock would it be like it was never there? Get's deleted without a trace. I have a 7 year bumper to bumper warranty and really don't want to mess that up haha.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, my dealer is very mod friendly. I have had modded cars since 2010 with my dealer, and never once have they tried to check my ECU. 

The diesel ECU is encrypted, so there really is no way to hide the tune. You take a gamble with everything you do to your car, from updated suspension, to update stereos, to updated tunes. Chevy has such a good product, I accept the risk.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Well, my dealer is very mod friendly. I have had modded cars since 2010 with my dealer, and never once have they tried to check my ECU.
> 
> The diesel ECU is encrypted, so there really is no way to hide the tune. You take a gamble with everything you do to your car, from updated suspension, to update stereos, to updated tunes. Chevy has such a good product, I accept the risk.


I couldn't of said it better about the risk factor. Driving is a risk itself. The 100k powertrain warranty says a lot of product quality. If vw didn't think they'd lose their ass they'd have 100k too  I mean why not? Put your money where your mouth is. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

